# Japanese Gliders



## Micdrow (Sep 5, 2008)

Small article on Japanese Gliders

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 5, 2008)

Ha I never knew the Japanese had gliders (cept for Ohka training) till this.......did they have ones that carried troops cause those looked like single seaters


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 6, 2008)

Gliders were and are popular with local students.

Two German instructors came to teach aviation basics to Japanese students.
Our students at that time were good at German.
"PHOTO WEEKLY" Sept 1941 issue introduced details.
Copies attached below.

Their names were 
Guster Bensyu(Aviation Model Manager)
Carl Neat(Rotenberg National Aviation Model School Chief Instructor)
Sorry if mistakenly spelled.

Japan Soaring Club today.
JAPAN SOARING CLUB


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool stuff you Guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Great follow up Shinpachi, the magazine article has some great pictures. Many thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 6, 2008)

This is a good opportunity for me to know our aviation history too.
Thanks.

A senior lady refers to an old glider in her recent blog.
Please let me introduce.

**********
When I was arranging my old family photos today, a photo of my brother in his young days came out.
My brother and I have a lot of years apart. 

He was nineteen years old and a Medical University student then. 
I know he was joining a glider club and hovering over the sky on board the glider of the left photograph. 

He is still keeping the youth by riding a horse or something with which people are not so familiar...

The Pacific War started and, soon after the photograph was taken, he joined naval preparatory training course to lose a lot of his friends in Kamikaze missions afterwards.

When I said "In my recent sightseeing trip to Guam and Saipan, I saw Zero fighters being sunk in the sea." , he commented gently "Don't see such things. It's pitiful." and didn't even try to see my photos. 

He was just about to join the Kamikaze if the war should have continued a little longer.
Missing his gone friends, he says he can't understand why we, younger generations, can see such relics for the purpose of sightseeing.

Today, I have glanced at the emotional difference between those who experienced the war and othres who do not know it.

************* 

original site: Misa's blog


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 6, 2008)

Great info there Shinpachi, very interesting and many thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 6, 2008)

You are welcome Micdrow 
Your new thread always attract my attention.

I might say Gliders are as popular as baseball for the students here.

A birdman contest is held at the Lake Biwa every year.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wik8YbmPkKA_

3D design/flight simulation software for the contest(free)
Bird_Simu


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Dang. We should start doing that in America. Personally I like gliders a ton more than baseball


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 7, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

i am trying to locate all the good stuff on the JACAR site, i have found several pdf's on aircraft but i am sure there are more, have you any clues,

the ones found include,

Ki10
P1y
Ki21
A6m3
a7m
Ki1


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi sagindragin. I've just confirmed as follows.


Item Reference Code

Ki10 C01007101300
P1y A03032074400
A03032144800
Ki21 C01004713600
C01004713700 
A6m3 A03032271200
a7m A03032272900
A03032110400
Ki1 ?

Addition

Ki2 C01007099300
Ki36 C01004936500
Ki44 A03032181800
ME109E A03032230800
N1K2J A03032263000
A03032263100
A03032263200
Ha8I C01004104400
Ha25 C01004945200

Will you let me know ref. code of Ki1 if you grasped?
Thank you.

***********
Hi Flyboy2.

If you may need more information about the Birdman Contest, I'll be happy to check it. They are crazy enough to enjoy the life!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2008)

cool info there Shinpachi, maybe if I get a chance I might make a few into pdf files. Many thanks


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 7, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

opp's wrong finger trouble, should have read Ki2.

thank you very much for the others, is the photo weekly on the site, or do you have to go there to see it, if on the site, how do i find it.

hi micdrow,

already doing it, and removing the text parts(japanese), when i have finished i will post them on here.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 7, 2008)

sagindragin said:


> hi micdrow,
> 
> already doing it, and removing the text parts(japanese), when i have finished i will post them on here.



Many thanks in advance John.

All the best 
Paul


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2008)

The Photo Weekly Reference Codes are confirmed
from A06031059600 to A06031094600

The code number steps every 100 like A06031059600, A06031059700, A06031059800....A06031094600
Totally 352issues

I tried access with the code from English page and failed as there are no service for the data yet. Though this is my guess, the best way will be you directly access the Japanese home page of JACAR and type the code in search box and click the search.
I don't think there should be any problem to access directly to the data except the garbled characters on the way.

English page


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 8, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

the codes will do it nicely, already played with the home page, but your guidance proves i was doing it right,
thank you very much.
playing with the images in psp7, the one with the P1Y, as they are like blueprints, i am changing them to negative image, details in black with white background, they seem to appear much clearer that way.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi sagindragin,

You have already been advancing. It seems I worried too much.
Congratulations! and Good night here(It's just 1:00am)


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 8, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

goodnight my friend and thank you.


hi micdrow,

here are the links to the first two i have done.

Ki10,
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Ki44,
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


i have put them here, so that you can upload to your site if you wish and put them under the correct headings (manuals ?)

will post more as i do them.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 8, 2008)

Many thanks sagindragin, I made them into pdf's. Files are located here. Again many thanks guys.

Other Mechanical Systems Tech. - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 9, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

i have reason to believe there are the following manuals in the archive,

F1M
E7K2
E16A
E13A
E14Y

or it could be me going crazy, they might not be online yet.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 9, 2008)

I find a lot of accident reports of those float planes but operation manuals at the moment. For more manuals, researchers have no way but go to the Defence Library in Tokyo.

How about the Type96_Model_Air(Ku)-3 Radio Equipment? Ref.Code A03032267400


----------



## sagindragin (Sep 9, 2008)

hi shinpachi,

would you like to go there and tell them to put them on line ,
oh well we can't have everything.
will post the codes if i find anymore stuff.


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 9, 2008)

Shinpachi said:


> I find a lot of accident reports of those float planes but operation manuals at the moment. For more manuals, researchers have no way but go to the Defence Library in Tokyo.
> 
> How about the Type96_Model_Air(Ku)-3 Radio Equipment? Ref.Code A03032267400



Cool stuff there Shinpachi, now if only I could read Japanese.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 10, 2008)

I know how you feel Micdrow and sagindragin.
If only I had enough time to translate and research in the library.

I wonder if you are interested in the follows 

I-14 Submarine Operation Manual (343pages)
A03032271400
A03032271500(same copies as A03032271400)

Ki-45 Special Equipments Handling Manual
A03032182000
page 1 to 11 Ki-45 equipments
page 12 to 122 Ki-79 (Ki-27 equivalent version) Operation Manual


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Did they have any troop gliders


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Did they have any troop gliders



Yes the Type 4 Special Transport Glider or Ku-8


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Very Nice Microdow!!!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Very Nice Microdow!!!! Thanks a lot!



Your welcome!!!!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 10, 2008)

Some Japanese Glider General Arrangement Drawings.
(From Air Enthusiast May 1972)


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting Graeme


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi B-17engineer.

I'm sorry I have been letting the thread out of course.
Here is a photo of Kokusai Ku-7 Prototype Transport Glider.
Only prototype was made.

Reference site:
ttp://military.sakura.ne.jp/ac/ku7.htm

Please enjoy!


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats a pretty big glider what kind of plane(s) would pull that


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2008)

Nakajima Ki-49 or Mitsubishi Ki-67 were planned to pull the glider Ku-7.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 11, 2008)

The Ki-49 is a big plane..

Thanks for the Info!


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 11, 2008)

You are welcome!


----------



## proton45 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a good article...my father tells me that his High school was the only High school in Japan to have a glider program (during those years).  They only had a "primary trainer", but they had great fun... they would launch themselves off the top of sand dunes.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi, proton45!

I wonder if your father's high school was Kosei Aviation High School in Hamamatsu?
If not, please take apology as it's my simple mistake.

It is no doubt that your father has been engaged in aviation field for a long time. That is great8)


----------



## proton45 (Feb 26, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Hi, proton45!
> 
> I wonder if your father's high school was Kosei Aviation High School in Hamamatsu?
> If not, please take apology as it's my simple mistake.
> ...



No, sorry...I should have said the only regular High school with a glider program. He and his friends had to go to the "school board" (?, not sure what it is called) and petition for the money to buy a glider. He still meets with his glider club friends once a year.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 26, 2009)

I see, proton45.

Your father and his friends were the pioneers for making the club.
Certainly, one who had no pioneer spirit would not have gone to live in the United States when it was hard to make passage to overseas.

That is still great8)


----------



## proton45 (Feb 27, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> I see, proton45.
> 
> Your father and his friends were the pioneers for making the club.
> Certainly, one who had no pioneer spirit would not have gone to live in the United States when it was hard to make passage to overseas.
> ...



I don't know if its important but the High school my father when to was OSAKA-kotogakko...


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, your father was an elite 
That school is now a part of Osaka University!


----------



## proton45 (Feb 28, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Oh, your father was an elite
> That school is now a part of Osaka University!



LOL...oh, I don't know. I have never been given specific information but family have said that my Grandmothers family where a samurai family and that they where connected to the government in those years.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2009)

proton45 said:


> LOL...oh, I don't know. I have never been given specific information but family have said that my Grandmothers family where a samurai family and that they where connected to the government in those years.



Possibly.
When I was seventeen years old, I said to my parents "I want to go to America". They said "Give up! We have no money." 
I went there by myself a decade later


----------



## proton45 (Mar 1, 2009)

When did you come to America? Did you sight-see much or was it for work? Where did you travel?

My Father came in 1953 (I think) when Japanese where allowed to travel to USA. His life goal was somewhat "un-Japanese" in that he didn't want to be committed to one employer for his whole life. At the time he had been working for Osaka Gas...


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 1, 2009)

I think your father is around 80. Very active person... established a glider club, worked for the first class corporation and emigrated for the United States. This IS a story.

I visited San Francisco and Los Angeles to experience a hundgun shooting in 1979. I joined a sightseeing tour which had nothing to do with the shooting.
Ichiro Nagata and Jack K. Takubo (both were photographers there then) picked me up for a ranch , ah...namely "Twin Sisters" and an offcial shooting range nearby.

Nest time if I may visit there, I'll be sure to visit some aviation museums


----------

